# How can we motivate Charter to add: Arris SBG6782-AC to Compliant Modems Lis



## hansonwa1 (Dec 12, 2014)

The Arris *SBG6580* is on the List, and from published data, the modem sections on both devices are compatible with Charter Cable(DOCSIS 3.0).


I do not want to invest in old technology, I want to be able to utilize: 802.11ac WiFi.


Any Suggestions?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: How can we motivate Charter to add: Arris SBG6782-AC to Compliant Modems List?*

Your ISP doesn't rank highly with any of the consumer ranking agencies. They provide decent speed and somewhat competitive rates, but customer satisfaction is below average even though they provide technical assistance via telephone. All you can do is express your desires with Charter and have all your friends do the same.
As far as the technical side of your problem, again, a call to Charter is the way to go.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: How can we motivate Charter to add: Arris SBG6782-AC to Compliant Modems List?*



> I do not want to invest in old technology, I want to be able to utilize: 802.11ac WiFi.


Firstly, in order to take advantage of the AC Wifi, you will need devices that already support it....eg laptops, tablets and so on or a qualifying wifi dongle.

Secondly, most if not all ISP's only use a select group of hardware (modem/routers)...it's not cost/effective for them to support all hardware. So we're stuck with what the provide.

Some ISP's will allow you to use a non-supported modem/router of your choice. You just have to ask and see what the procedure is to use/activate it on there network.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: How can we motivate Charter to add: Arris SBG6782-AC to Compliant Modems List?*

There is nothing technical preventing you from using that modem with Charter service. Have you tried just calling them, saying you need to switch modems, and giving them the MAC address so they can provision it?

If you have done that, did they tell you they can't provision it, or was their reply that they _won't_ provision it? If the former, try asking to speak with a supervisor. Oftentimes the first person with whom you speak doesn't actually know anything about cable networking except for what's on their script. You may need to talk to a technician who actually has more than superficial knowledge of how their systems work.


----------



## hansonwa1 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: How can we motivate Charter to add: Arris SBG6782-AC to Compliant Modems List?*

When I called Charter the tech tried to provision the modem, but said their system would not accept the MAC address. I read in another forum that a person told them it was a SBG6580 modem and they were able to provision it. So I gave it a try, and the tech came back telling me the MAC address was invalid and that the modem was a SBG6782-AC. They probably put notes in my tech support info stating I previously tried to provision the SBG6782-AC.

I also tried the install.charter.com method but it fails stating it can't find my account info(?).

I have a Samsung Note 4 which supports AC WiFi.


----------



## hansonwa1 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: How can we motivate Charter to add: Arris SBG6782-AC to Compliant Modems List?*

There was a Charter.net/Support web page for user manuals, etc. that showed the SBG6782-AC.
Since last week they have updated the page and removed the SBG6782-AC.

Maybe Charter is just being difficult since the government forced them to allow subscribers to use their own modems.


----------



## hansonwa1 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: How can we motivate Charter to add: Arris SBG6782-AC to Compliant Modems List?*

I’m pretty naive when it comes to networking. As a work around, is it possible to route my old cable modem through the SBG6782-AC so its WiFi can access the internet through the old modem?
It would be nice to be able to use the SBG6782 as a Router/WiFi in the mean time.
I tried connecting the old modem and the SBG6782(with no ISP cable) via separate Ethernet ports but they seem to have a conflict as to who is connected to the Internet. Was not able to find a way to disable the Cable modem section of the SBG6782.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: How can we motivate Charter to add: Arris SBG6782-AC to Compliant Modems List?*

How to Connect One Router to Another to Expand a Network: 6 Steps


----------

